# Table saw mod



## mailee (3 Sep 2011)

I spent today cleaning up the workshop while I had some time. I am always fed up when it comes to the table saw as the inside of it becomes awash with sawdust even though I have the extractor on it. The main problem is trying to get the saw dust out of the cabinet through the top door. I always have to do some gymnastics to get my arms around the extractor pipe with a dust pan full of saw dust in my hand and it takes forever to clean out! A friend of mine was there and suggested it would be better if the bottom panel was removable to aid in this. So with this idea in mind I removed the bottom panel and made a dust pan or drawer in the bottom of the cabinet as shown below. 





This was just knocked up out of some scrap pieces I had lying around.




The drawer is just high enough to fit under the extraction hose so it can be slid out for cleaning.
The panel is now held in with a couple of pins through the top of the panel and a drawer sits on wooden rails at the bottom. 




I know that some of the dust will still get around the sides of the drawer but it will make cleaning much quicker and easier in the future. We shall see how well it works. At least I can clean it out more regularly as I don't have to look forward to all the hassle of before.


----------



## Dodge (3 Sep 2011)

Thats a good idea boss,

I have actually adapted the bottom of my sip saw too, but put a secondary extraction pipe in the side of the case and mounted having cut some of the lower blade guard within the cabinet away the sawdust is effectively shot straight towards the end of the 4" pipe and the extraction is now quite acceptable.


----------

